# Data from one Garmin Sat Nav to another



## boconnor (2 Jul 2011)

Hi ,
Is it possible tp transfer all my saved sites from my old sat nav to a new sat new nav. ??


----------



## onq (2 Jul 2011)

You could try this

Connect to your old GPS via USB on your PC.
Go to the /GPX/ folder, and the CURRENT.GPX file
Copy it to your desktop and plug in your new GPS and  copy the file over.

If you've already got some places in the new one you may need this

[broken link removed]

I got the above information from another site so cannot vouch for it myself.

ONQ.


----------



## Eithneangela (2 Jul 2011)

Onq, you sound like an an expert on this technology. I'm looking to buy satnav as pressie for hubby - we drive a lot in Europe and also in the States.  Is there any satnav out there which has preloaded software to handle different continents?


----------



## onq (2 Jul 2011)

Eithneangela,

I'm no expert on Garmins or GPS systems.

For the record, I used to ride a motorcycle so even having a _map_ is a luxury to me. LOL!
I have a good sense of maps scales, I like to prepare well for the journey,and I prefer to ask for directions where I can - you get to meet a lot of local people that way. 

Anyway to answer the previous question I just asked my friend Google.

As to your question, does this answer it?

http://www.mynewcheap.co.uk/products/sat-nav/usa-satellite-navigation-satnav-systems/


----------



## Leo (5 Jul 2011)

Eithneangela said:


> Onq, you sound like an an expert on this technology. I'm looking to buy satnav as pressie for hubby - we drive a lot in Europe and also in the States. Is there any satnav out there which has preloaded software to handle different continents?


 
Please don't hijack threads.


----------



## Frank (12 Jul 2011)

I used a program called mapsource.

Allows you to take in points from one sat nav.
Save as a backup on your pc and transfer the ones you want to a new satnav

works perfectly for me with varied model garmins.


----------

